# Joint manipulation



## lkmckenzie (Jun 12, 2008)

I need help coding a surgeon's manipulation of a pt's left middle & ring finger: distal interphalangeal, proximal interphalangeal & metacarpophalangeal joints. I'm thinking cpt 26340-F2 x3 and 26340-F3 x3. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mbort (Jun 12, 2008)

you are correct


----------



## lkmckenzie (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks much for your help mbort.


----------

